
Lifespan of electronics 2.3 years shorter than intended by design - elorant
https://www.circularonline.co.uk/news/lifespan-of-electronics-2-3-years-shorter-than-intended-by-design/
======
DangitBobby
TFA is a summary of a more complete article:
[https://www.eea.europa.eu/themes/waste/resource-
efficiency/b...](https://www.eea.europa.eu/themes/waste/resource-
efficiency/benefits-of-longer-lasting-electronics)

Which defines some terminology. By "desired lifetime", they mean desired by
consumers.

